# 09 Canfield Jedi!



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well fellas just wanted to let you know the 09s hit yesterday and they are ready to be shipped! I ordered and paid for mine a few weeks ago and I can not wait!!!  

I will post pics in the next few days when the frame shows up. 

So if you guys need (or want) a bad a$$ DH bike give them a call and get you one (or two) :thumbsup: 

Thanks Chris Canfield, bullcrew, and playdeep for help on this build.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

pics pics pics pics!


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=513194&highlight=09+jedi


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry William I will get some up on tuesday when the frame hits. Shooting for 36-37 LBS but I will post pics of the Jedi on the scale when I am done. Let me give you build specs. 

09 Small Jedi (white linkage)
09 5.0 Fox DHX Coil with RCS TI Spring, PUSHED! (later getting swapped out for a new Elka at Angel Fire)
08/09 Boxxer WC Black (later painting to white until I replace with 2010 WC Boxxer)
White Twenty6 stem direct mount 
Chris King TI Headset 
LTD Edition Red Sunline bars 
Middleburn 165MM RS7 Silver w/38 tooth E13 ring 
FSA ISIS Platinum Pro Bottom Bracket 
MRP Chain G 
XT 770 Cassette 11-32 
X.O Rear D. 
Magura Marta SLs Silver 180/160 Venti disks Red (8/7 coming later) 
WTB SLT TI seat 
Thomson Masterpiece 27.2 240MM Black (later changing to silver) 
09 Red Azonic rims 150MM 
2.5 Minnion UST FT 
2.4 Ardent 3C (Race day I will be running 2.5 High Roller)


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

neverwalk said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=513194&highlight=09+jedi


Yes I saw that thread last week, very, very pimp man :thumbsup: Got to love the Jedis


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Look what UPS dropped off today *



William42 said:


> pics pics pics pics!


Got it William so I will post a few. I hope to have it fully built up by Friday so I will post again with final LBS.

09 Jedi Small came in at 10.14! Not bad for a sweet DH bike :thumbsup: 









Just finished with chain guide but I need a new chain and wheels hit tomorrow so I was not able to test the chain line yet.

Few other goodies


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

Money.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

supramk388 said:


> Got it William so I will post a few. I hope to have it fully built up by Friday so I will post again with final LBS. ]


love the black....very nice


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, American made bad-assedness right there.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*THX fellas*



Playdeep said:


> Money.


 Thanks man :thumbsup: you have been a big help on the One and on the Jedi.



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> love the black....very nice


THX SMT! Wanted a Jedi for over 6 months its been driving me crazy :madman: finally man, finally!  Just very excited, can you tell? :lol:

Having trouble hanging the frame (can not find wire or a hanger) so the floor will need to do. 
One more  









I will get better pics its late and the lighting is not so good :madmax:


----------



## atenciole (Jan 28, 2007)

Sic lookin frame! Cant wait to try it with the Elka.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

atenciole said:


> Sic lookin frame! Cant wait to try it with the Elka.


Man you are up late  but thanks. So we doing DH shuttles tomorrow?

You and me both bro :thumbsup: Elka still needed a few days so we will rock the Elka at Angel Fire


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Rims *

Rims showed up today  just got done converting the rear to tubeless. Going to work on front wheel now but coming along, coming along.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Almost done! *

Well fellas I am almost done. I thought tonight would be the night but missing a Boxxer brake adapter. One the way to my friend Andys house I stopped to put the Jedi on the scales. The brakes, cable, and cable housing are hanging on the bars to get total LBS.

So my goal was 36 and I barley got that. Sitting at 36.90 with heavy 50/50 pedals, good rims and tires as well. Waiting for a new pedal to get released but in the mean time I will get a set of Twenty6 Ralley TIs in red to drop a little more. In a few months building a super strong light rim set so bike will prob be at 35 3/4 LBS or so  
I will post of better pics but here is 3 from this eve. 








Due to flash got a close up 








Done for the eve when me and Andy (pictured) realized we did not have correct adapter. :madmax: Thanks Andy   









I will get better pics when bike has front brake mounted prop.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

That is one sweet looking ride there, congrats..


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

awesome bike

any closeups of the T.I.G welds?

they looks sexy from back here


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Not coming out to good but here is a few *



lornibear said:


> That is one sweet looking ride there, congrats..


THX man, can not wait to ride it! 



themarsvolta55 said:


> awesome bike
> 
> any closeups of the T.I.G welds?
> 
> they looks sexy from back here


Go to love the Jedi, top notch quality and design. :thumbsup: Thanks for your post as well. Here is a few but the lighting is bad so I will try to get some in day light. These are not coming out to good, sorry.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi
Can we have full spec here, please?
Btw, awesome Jedi


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

tatankainlondon said:


> Hi
> Can we have full spec here, please?
> Btw, awesome Jedi


What up? You Jedi is dope to man, THX ;thumbsup: Hey I still owe you a PM back on the rims and what not (thanks for your help on the chain guide). Just been busy last few days trying to finish the bike. Man so so close but I need a Boxxer adapter to complete things. I am so mad I over looked that :madman:

Ok, here what I got for you at this time:
09 Small Jedi (white linkage)
09 5.0 Fox DHX Coil with RCS TI Spring, PUSHED! (later getting swapped out for a new Elka at Angel Fire)
08/09 Boxxer WC Black (later painting to white until I replace with 2010 WC Boxxer)
White Twenty6 stem direct mount
Chris King TI Headset
Chris King Black spacer kit
LTD Edition Red Sunline bars
Sunline LTD white grips with red bars ends (only thing diff is matching end caps)
Middleburn 165MM RS7 Silver w/38 tooth E13 ring
FSA ISIS Platinum Pro Bottom Bracket
MRP Chain Guide G2
XT 770 Cassette 11-32 (for now later going to super light road cassette or full TI cassette)
X.O Rear D. Med cage
Sram PC-991 Hollow PIN 
Magura Marta SLs Silver (with Goodrich steel braided brake lines) 180/160 (Red Venti disks coming in the next few days)
WTB SLT TI seat
Thomson Masterpiece 27.2 240MM Black (later changing to silver)
Cane Creek seat shim (it shims seat from 30.6 to 27.2) my bike came 30.6
08 DT Swiss 6.1Ds laced to white DT Swiss EX1750 150MM spacing in the rear (very rare hubs for the DT Swiss race team)
2.5 Minnion UST FT (1300 grams about, OUCH! Minnion is awesome so it will stay maybe 2.7 3C for race day)
2.4 Ardent 3C (Race day I will be running 2.5 High Roller or 2.5 Minnion UST ST)

EDIT: Forgot the heavy 50/50 pedals but soon to be changed out with better lighter flats. Can not wait to get out and ride  First ride tomorrow hopefully going to get an adapter now from local shop.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

looks race!


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Thx*

Thanks everyone for you comments on the Jedi It sure has been a crazy week but the Jedi is done!!! Well for now 

So not sure lighting was that great this eve I ran out of time but here is what I got.


















Finally going to ride the Jedi tomorrow and I can not wait!!!


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Magura martas? Not exacly dh brakes, let us know if they work out for you.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

sweet bike! damn those jedi's are sick.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> Magura martas? Not exacly dh brakes, let us know if they work out for you.


I hear you but at 135 LBS and 36 LB bike they got all the stopping power I need. I got an 8 in the front now and a 7 in rear and upgraded the lines to Goodrich stainless so that helps to. I saw that Mountain Bike Action speced them on there DH race bike about a year ago. I have been rocking them for AM, FR and DH for over a year with no issues. Anytime someone tries the brakes they are like "sweet man".

Thinking of trying the Formula One brakes but for now I am not spending any more cash :nono: 



splatman said:


> sweet bike! damn those jedi's are sick.


Thanks man, got to love the Jedis! :thumbsup: Pics do not do the bike justice it is truly amazing.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

supramk388 said:


> 09 5.0 Fox DHX Coil with RCS TI Spring, PUSHED! (later getting swapped out for a new Elka at Angel Fire)


Elka - what sort of money are they expected to cost? I have heard about the shock but there are not reviews as yet.



supramk388 said:


> 08/09 Boxxer WC Black (later painting to white until I replace with 2010 WC Boxxer


To be honest, I would keep it black. In this way it matches the stealth look of the bike. I would do the same with 2010 Boxxers but this is just my suggestion.

I am impressed with the weight of your Jedi. I am stuck at 37lb and I have some lightweight parts on it, I guess the heaviest parts on my bike is the wheels/tyres combo.
No money to spend now, not to mention no time to ride, so for this season the setup stays as it is.

Whenever you find time, PM about the white dt swiss hubs.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

tatankainlondon said:


> Elka - what sort of money are they expected to cost? I have heard about the shock but there are not reviews as yet.
> 
> I ordered it with the Jedi it was only an extra 100 bucks over the 09 Fox 5.0 DHX Coil.
> 
> ...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice man, i am extremely jealous of your extra tire clearance.

My jedi is just getting put back together after 45 days of waiting for my rear shock to go back and forth from marz twice. its all fixed now so its on!!!!!!

enjoy man, 36 pounds is pretty light. mine is 39.5 but its a pure DH build. nothing skimped


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

climbingbubba said:


> My jedi is just getting put back together after 45 days of waiting for my rear shock to go back and forth from marz twice. its all fixed now so its on!!!!!!


*
45 DAYS ????????????*


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

tatankainlondon said:


> *
> 45 DAYS ????????????*


yep, about that.

the first version large jedi's didn't have as much rear shock clearance and when i was riding in bootleg canyon with my new roco wc air the frame was hitting and slowly chunking away the red part where the shradder valve meets in. eventually it took away enough to leak from there. 
the first time i sent it in they thought it was the o-rings. after 3 weeks i got it back and it still leaked. had to send it back again but this time i had to pay $75 cause frame damage to shocks is not covered by warranty. They had to replace the entire red part of the shock.

so needless to say i spend quite some time with a dremmel and now everything is happy again.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> yep, about that.
> 
> the first version large jedi's didn't have as much rear shock clearance and when i was riding in bootleg canyon with my new roco wc air the frame was hitting and slowly chunking away the red part where the shradder valve meets in. eventually it took away enough to leak from there.
> the first time i sent it in they thought it was the o-rings. after 3 weeks i got it back and it still leaked. had to send it back again but this time i had to pay $75 cause frame damage to shocks is not covered by warranty. They had to replace the entire red part of the shock.
> ...


got any pics of this. Would like to see what exactly your are talking about. I am just to tired to get a mental picture of this right as of now. Had a great day of riding.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

doodooboi said:


> got any pics of this. Would like to see what exactly your are talking about. I am just to tired to get a mental picture of this right as of now. Had a great day of riding.


im not home so here is a link to a pic of the rear shock.

you can see how close it comes to the canister. it actually hit here as well. when the rear shock compresses is move up a little and was hitting. the part right above the rear shock comes down lower on the 08 Large jedi's. When i bought the frame from chris canfield he had warned me about it and said that using a dremmel wouldn't be a big deal. The part that was damaged was on the opposite side but since you can see that it would hit the canister its not hard to imagine that it would completely take out something that sits a little higher and sticks out more.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3111999/


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

The Jedi looks great, but I wanna see it in action bro


----------



## atenciole (Jan 28, 2007)

So do I! Shuttle biach.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

NE2NM said:


> The Jedi looks great, but I wanna see it in action bro


Thanks bro lets do some DH shuttles :thumbsup: The DH crew does not take pics very often but been getting use to the new geo finally. Still dialing in suspension but lots better than this weekend.

My fork was having some issues (had no rebound) over the weekend. Bryan (Larry as well) was stuck at home waiting for the cable guy so he told me to head by to rip it apart. Drank a few beers and then Larry and Bryan (I helped some as well) made the fork like new. Thanks again Bryan and Larry its like I got a new front end now :thumbsup:



atenciole said:


> So do I! Shuttle biach.


 You already forgot my step down huck? $hit I guess I will need to launch it further next time, man tough crowd  I hope you are going to AF this weekend


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

How are you liking your Jedi then?


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

tatankainlondon said:


> To be honest, I would keep it black. In this way it matches the stealth look of the bike. I would do the same with 2010 Boxxers but this is just my suggestion.
> 
> I am impressed with the weight of your Jedi. I am stuck at 37lb and I have some lightweight parts on it, I guess the heaviest parts on my bike is the wheels/tyres combo.
> No money to spend now, not to mention no time to ride, so for this season the setup stays as it is.
> ...


Ok, PM sent finally on the rims but it was pure luck.

You are right!!! :thumbsup: You are not the only one to mention the stealth, so that is what I am sticking with.

37 is tight man!!! Without a TI spring and a 2.5 UST High Roller I am low 37s now. No worries the Jedi is super fast so 1/4 LB is no biggie. I will be getting TI spring for the Elka rear that will hit Tuesday :thumbsup: and with new Canfield pedals and road 7700 12-27 cassette I will be back at 36.5 or so 



tatankainlondon said:


> How are you liking your Jedi then?


I had some minor fork issues that are fixed now but still dialing in suspension some. I did some North Shore style DH today and suspension is getting closer. Felt a lot better, faster, stable, it was amazing. getting use to jumping this bike and closer on suspension set up. Basically need more time on bike but loving every min. of it. Hell I have taken it on 20+ mile road rides and bike is awesome. Its funny passing road bikes on my Jedi, boy that roadie takes a double take


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for your PM.
I really like how your Jedi looks like now. With 2010 Boxxers in black they will be super nice. On the other hand, you could go for white Boxxers to match the white links on your Jedi. There is on thing I would change, though, for purely esthetical point of view - I would change the gear housing to black but it is just me. 
You need to post your Jedi with Elka shock and of course I am looking forward to hearing your feedback. Elka shocks are a bit exotic for me here in the UK but it would be great to hear your comments nevertheless.
I kind of envy your 09 rear end. I wish I had some money available to get it but since I am unemployed, this year's riding/bike upgrading/etc is suspended until I have a job.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Clutchman83 said:


> Wow, American made bad-assedness right there.


Sweet indeed, but I believe Canfield's are made in Taiwan...


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Gonna look even better with a set of Crampons on there :thumbsup:


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

tatankainlondon said:


> You need to post your Jedi with Elka shock and of course I am looking forward to hearing your feedback. Elka shocks are a bit exotic for me here in the UK but it would be great to hear your comments nevertheless.


Well look what UPS dropped of today  pics not that great, sorry about that (bat. died on digital camera).

About 450 Gs without spring. 








Other close ups :thumbsup: 

















My buddy Larry told me about Elka a few months back and so glad he did. I called Chris Canfield and asked him about Elka, he was like "dude!", "Elka is the way to go on your JEDI!!!"

They were both so so right. Going on an urban sesh now and doing two big DH shuttles tomorrow so I will post up more later. As far as workmanship... OMG!!! Total BLING!!! Every part on this shock is nicely done, super high QTY anywhere you look.

Got a TI sping on the way as well for more bling 

On the bike    Bike little dirty I know, I will get better pics later.


----------



## atenciole (Jan 28, 2007)

[/IMG]







[/QUOTE]

Dmn thats sexy!


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Pure bling


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

thats dirty?


----------



## cracked (Jun 3, 2007)

lust.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Sweet rig and build, I'm a big fan of the Jedi, my buddy ripped one in 08 and now its passed to another in the group he's loving it even more, definitely want to see some action picc's :thumbsup:

Is that an 08 front with 09 rear, I notice the new 09s have added a cable mount under the Jedi label under the top tube which it needed along with the excellent improvement to the rear end, I see ya got an 09 rear for definite! 

And moar ride info comparison to the pushed DHXc etc on that shock will be wicked too, looks the business nice to see a shock with a decent sized preload collar, the Jedi council is growing 

Might need to drop a Sith Lord in there at some stage to shake things up:eekster:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

I think there is one thing missing - Hammerschmidt on your Jedi - it would be like a icing on a perfect cake


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

altazo said:


> Sweet indeed, but I believe Canfield's are made in Taiwan...


:lol::yawn::yawn::yawn:

American owned, American designed, American raced, American tested, mine was built in America as well, etc... 



William42 said:


> thats dirty?


:lol: Come on William, I said "little" dirty 



trailadvent said:


> Is that an 08 front with 09 rear, I notice the new 09s have added a cable mount under the Jedi label under the top tube which it needed along with the excellent improvement to the rear end, I see ya got an 09 rear for definite!
> 
> And moar ride info comparison to the pushed DHXc etc on that shock will be wicked too, looks the business nice to see a shock with a decent sized preload collar, the Jedi council is growing


Alright, alright, you caught me  When I had cash in hand I called Chris and said "SEND ME A NEW JEDI NOW!!!" :lol: Chris was like I got a few 08 smalls (front) left over but they are basically the same. The only difference is one small tab under the top tube for cable routing and HT is slightly smaller on the 09s. I asked that is all? I was told YEP!

My main concern was the 09 rear for the major upgrades on the Jedi as well as the Elka rear shock. So yes I have an 08 with an 09 rear 

Yeah on the Elka I will update you when I get more time on the unit. For now all I can say is top notch :thumbsup: So glad I went with the Elka, feels much better than my Pushed 09 DHX 5.0 Coil. I finally got the proper spring on the Jedi and the Jedi feels even better now.



tatankainlondon said:


> I think there is one thing missing - Hammerschmidt on your Jedi - it would be like a icing on a perfect cake


I have been talking with CB on this for months and was thinking of doing that upgrade on my One. Going to hold off for now the Middleburns are doing just fine. I want to make sure all the issues (for example back plate and chain guide) are worked out first and may wait for 2nd gen. on the HS as well.

I will wait and get some other parts first. Still want new pedals from Canfield and looking at upgrading my rims to the Spank Stiffy 40 MG Rims. After that I will look into the HS more than likely or the new 2010 Boxxer WC (in black).:yawn:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

I have some updates on my Jedi too - just got myself a brand new 09 Marzocchi 888 ATA at the price in the UK I could not refuse. Should be with me either tomorrow (Sat) or on Monday. I was thinking about waiting for 2010 888 WC but those are mega expensive in the UK so decided to get 09 ATAs. 
I was considering 2010 Boxxer WC, but again they are sky high expensive, not really available in the UK and I am probably too heavy for them anyway.

As for Hammerschmidt on Jedi - this would be a welcome addition for Megavalanche race in the Alps. There are some quite steep uphill sections during the Qualifying Session and the Race itself so this would be an awesome addition along with an ability to change the fork travel between 160 and 200mm. 

What is the story about 2nd gen of Hammerschmidt? Did you hear anything about it?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

supramk388 said:


> :lol::yawn::yawn::yawn:
> 
> Alright, alright, you caught me  When I had cash in hand I called Chris and said "SEND ME A NEW JEDI NOW!!!" :lol: Chris was like I got a few 08 smalls (front) left over but they are basically the same. The only difference is one small tab under the top tube for cable routing and HT is slightly smaller on the 09s. I asked that is all? I was told YEP!
> 
> ...


Ah sorry wasn't trying to catch ya out, just wondered if that tab had been included, and if any other minor changes in the front tri's plus I'm in between sizes, not sure f I would be a med or a large, I tend to like a longer front end and short stays the Jedi has the short rear, I always found I was a little tight on my WC Stab which is similar dimensions to the medium Jedi!

We have a med 08 here, but if I get another bike bike sometime it will be with me for a long time, one reason I like the Jedi it will still look good after osme years of abuse and is very versatile while stil being true to its DH origins top stuff CBs, plus my buds the importer here and another bud sells them through his BS its not a deal thing just support buddis!

Plus I'm a bigger guy I like 2.5 tires and no weenie **** on my bikes  so 09 rear would be better for as well more clearance and Elka shock has me intrigued as well, I'm a Geo Suspension and tires man get those right then ya can concentrate and just ride, I will be more of a on the ground rider no big hucks I still love the clock and time lapping the trail or track, that free lap timer system is in the budget when the time is right!

Do you really want spank rims on there lol 

Any way awesome dude, its one wicked ride keep her coming when ya get time and opportunity will keep close eye cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

That's my Jedi in 09 Megavalanche setup


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Hey tatanka, is that a 32 in the back?


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

No, it is Michelin DH24 2.5
There is actually one change not made yet, I will put 12-34 cassette to make those uphill sections at Mega 09 easier.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Tatankainlondon
What are the angles on your Jedi with that setup? I was really interested in a mini Jedi and heard rumours the Bros might bring one out, called Chris and got a negative. I dont need a full DH rig but that Jedi looks sweet with a Totem up front. I ended up with a Maelstrom, hope to have it in 7-10 days. Would still be nice to know the numbers.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Tata that's a wicked Mega setup, well done dude, how did she perform:thumbsup:

Jedi's rock, put a HS on there like Chris has and that will be even better for Mega I would have thought :thumbsup:

Jaun Pablo, I think the Totem is the same axle to crown as the Boxxer or -5mm I think from mem its 565mm
Jedi off the CF site is 65.3 deg with a Boxxer so it won;t be far off that.

Tata dude what size Jedi you running the small sizes seem to look steeper but I think it's a visual illusion from just the way the
the headtube junction is!


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is a short vid of a local race we had a few weeks ago. Rich made one of his awesome vids of the event, hope you enjoy.  Thanks Rich AKA The Godfather

Jedi spotted at 29 secs 






Pajarito Punishment from R. Strang on Vimeo.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Looks nice, but you should have went with some black Middleburns.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> Looks nice, but you should have went with some black Middleburns.


They did not have stock when I needed them fast so I went with silver to complete the bike. Think I will be going with 2nd Gen HS down the road but not sure I think I want new fork first


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice bike.



supramk388 said:


> American owned, American designed, American raced, American tested, mine was built in *Taiwan*...


I fixed that for ya.

http://www.pacific-cycles.com/company.asp?catid=2&id=7


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Tata that's a wicked Mega setup, well done dude, how did she perform:thumbsup:


Expect some feedback few days after Mega finishes. It is my first Mega race so I am aiming at getting myself down the hill in one piece 



trailadvent said:


> Tata dude what size Jedi you running the small sizes seem to look steeper but I think it's a visual illusion from just the way the
> the headtube junction is!


It is indeed a small frame. I am only 173cm tall with fairly short arms so small was the size to go. They look quite steep, I must admit, but my lack of photo tacking skills might also contribute to this frame looking very steep.

Hammerschmidt is probably my project for the winter but it is actually more about me getting a job than not having time to fit it. Only time will tell, but from what I can read about HS + Jedi combo, it seems to be an awesome solution.

*supramk388*
Any feedback regarding Elka shock on Jedi frame? 
Someone has said somewhere (I cannot find it now) that Elka would be better that CCDB shock on Jedi? Any comments about this?
Also, it would not hurt if you could post more pics of your Jedi, maybe some muddy ones??? 

Cheers


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

One_Speed said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> I fixed that for ya.
> 
> http://www.pacific-cycles.com/company.asp?catid=2&id=7


:lol: "hand built" got you :nono: Meaing I built mine up by hand myself (they do not come fully built to save freight) and I live in the US. I never said mine was welded in the US :nono: :lol:

I think Pacific has been mfg frames for 30 years or something so they must know what they are doing and I will take the cost savings as a bonus.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Finally got my Jedi built, after waiting 4 months due to broken scaphoid. Still in rehab, so won't be riding for another 3 weeks.

Got a deal on a used BOS fork, and ordered the Jedi with BOS shock. Mainly DH oriented parts like Saints, Formulas, Deemax, etc. Not sure how much it weighs. Probably 38-40lb.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sweet build!!!! :thumbsup: That fork is bad a$$ man . Do those rotors really stay cooler?


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

supramk388 said:


> Sweet build!!!! :thumbsup: That fork is bad a$$ man . Do those rotors really stay cooler?


No, not that I can tell. I think it is marketing BS. Leftover from previous build with Magura brakes. Thanks for your help with the MRP by the way.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

holy fyck balls thats beautiful. We will trade bikes for a run if you are willing. I will buy you beer in return. My god that is titties. I'll be in NY till august 17th, lets plan a N* trip after that!


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

in an early post you mentioned upgrading the wheelset. which wheels do you think you'll go with? how do you like the 6.1Ds?


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

What a sick bike... That is my all time favorite frame when it comes to looks. Never really had a decent time on one, but from my short experience on that bike- It's fast!!!! :thumbsup: 

If I ever end up buying a new frame and I'm ready to handle a bike like that- then I'd build one blingged out also!


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*Supramk388*,
Could let me know your feedback on Twenty6 stem? I am on a market for boxxer type stem and this is one of the contenders.
Thanks


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

RTM said:


> in an early post you mentioned upgrading the wheelset. which wheels do you think you'll go with? how do you like the 6.1Ds?


I would like to build a wheelset with Tune Hubs and Spank Stiffy MG40 rims but funds are tight right now. I like the hubs on the Jedi (white DT Swiss EX1750s) so I will lace those to the Stiffy MG40s (if I can find a set). They will be about 100 grams lighter per rim but a much stronger DH rim than the 6.1Ds.

http://www.spank-bikes.com/stiffy_mg.pdf

The 6.1Ds are ok but I think to soft. I heard the new 6.1Ds are better but I can not confirm that. With low PSI the rims dent way to easy for me so I will be swapping out in the coming months.



tatankainlondon said:


> *Supramk388*,
> Could let me know your feedback on Twenty6 stem? I am on a market for boxxer type stem and this is one of the contenders.
> Thanks


Light, strong, fits nice, looks good in any color. Nice having the option to change stem from 45, 50, 55 MM if needed. However this stem has only seen duty at 50MM but has been rock solid so far.

I will prob get the Canfield stem when avl. just to mix it up some.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

How much are these Stiffy MG40 rims? I cannot find any price info.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

supramk388 said:


> I would like to build a wheelset with Tune Hubs and Spank Stiffy MG40 rims but funds are tight right now. I like the hubs on the Jedi (white DT Swiss EX1750s) so I will lace those to the Stiffy MG40s (if I can find a set). They will be about 100 grams lighter per rim but a much stronger DH rim than the 6.1Ds.
> 
> http://www.spank-bikes.com/stiffy_mg.pdf
> 
> ...


 great info, thanks! those rims look very good. just set me back to square one in my wheel build plans. yet another great option to consider.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow that Jedi is BOSS BOS dam coololicous:thumbsup:


----------



## stephenpaul6557 (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice bike! Are those expensive or about average price?


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

tatankainlondon said:


> How much are these Stiffy MG40 rims? I cannot find any price info.


Let me get back to you on that but the words, "LIGHT, STRONG, and CHEAP" do not go well together. You can usually get two of the three but when you add all three together things get costly. I have heard retail is 330.00 per rim, yep, per rim, rim only. I have not confirmed that however.

I will find out if they have done a production run on these rims yet and if they have are they avl. for the U.S. market. I tried to call earlier but due to time diff no one was avl. at Spank. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

$330 per rim????
Off my shopping list then.... ;(


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

tatankainlondon said:


> $330 per rim????
> Off my shopping list then.... ;(


That price has not been confirmed, I have not got a firm retail price from Spank yet. Even at 330 I would prob still get a set


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

No way.... 660 for a set of rims?
I would rather have some pimped-out shock fitted (not like you do not have one).

Any latest pics of your Jedi?


----------



## Mike Ricci (Jul 17, 2009)

*Size/ Clearance?*

Does a 20" bike have the same log clearance as say a 19" or 21" .... Is it just the pole under your butt holding you up?


----------

